# k2 www rocker vs rome artifact



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

so i dont want to search blah blah. my local shop has the rockered www and the artifact. now a lot of people say the artifact is amazing and the shop guys sounded like tards. what does everybody thing is going to be better in the park?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

*Www*

Personally i have never gotten the opportunity to take one of these for a ride but i have heard nothing but outstanding reviews and i have friends who have ridden them and say the same thing. If your looking into the rocker park boards you should take a look at the NS evo.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


>


regardless of if i should have searched or not. if you had taken the time to read, you would have noticed that i already said that i didnt want to search.



FAIL.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it would have taken less keystrokes


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

seeing as this is commonly discussed i didnt care to read what you wrote just cared to enlarge my post count and make you look inadequate at the same time while still being productive by informing you of your short comings.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Technik said:


> regardless of if i should have searched or not. if you had taken the time to read, you would have noticed that i already said that i didnt want to search.
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL.












admittance to being a lazy nonsearching bum fail


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> admittance to being a lazy nonsearching bum fail


hahaha! i love that pic...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

ok ok so now i HAVE searched this. there is no clear cut answer. i want to know peoples opinions on the two options


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

Technik said:


> ok ok so now i HAVE searched this. there is no clear cut answer. i want to know peoples opinions on the two options


i feel like being nice today. I have the www no rocker and the artifact two years old. Artifact is a 156 and www is a 148. I would take the www hands down. Might have a little more flex than the rome. The thing i like is the www rides MUCH better out of the park. It also is way nicer on jumps. Both are great for jibbing. I got the 148 www because you should drop about 5 cm off what you normally ride. I just decided to go a little smaller than that. Most fun i have ever had on a board. pm me for more info.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

WWW. Either rocker or not. The thing about advertising that you drop 5cm with the Weapon is that they started that before it was popular to ride "tiny" boards. So yeah you drop about 5cm, but from what you would ride as a normal ride the groomers and such board. You'd ride the same size Artifact, Stairmaster, Swindle, Manual...

Give a percentage of what you ride in the park and your weight and we can recommend a size and shape.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

this would be a park only board maybe with a little groomers here and there but mainly park. im 5 9 and 155 the shop only has a 145 www rocker and since my previous board was a 150 dominant im leaning towards that. does that seem right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

double post my bad


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd really try to get on a 148 or 152. Youll press over the board on a rocker 145. Meaning you'll go into a press and just fall forward or back over the tips. If they have a rocker Weapon that means the can order more. Have them special order one for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'd really try to get on a 148 or 152. Youll press over the board on a rocker 145. Meaning you'll go into a press and just fall forward or back over the tips. If they have a rocker Weapon that means the can order more. Have them special order one for you.


werd ill go buy tomorrow and see what they say. if its not possible to order a 148 should i still get it and just learn to ride the 145?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Technik said:


> werd ill go buy tomorrow and see what they say. if its not possible to order a 148 should i still get it and just learn to ride the 145?


no, i wouldnt. just because you can ride it shorter doesnt mean that the tail is physically still there. it would be based off of your all mt board, which for your size and weight would be 154-5ish, so you should be looking at a 150..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> no, i wouldnt. just because you can ride it shorter doesnt mean that the tail is physically still there. it would be based off of your all mt board, which for your size and weight would be 154-5ish, so you should be looking at a 150..


to bad the weapon doesnt come in a 150. you think i could get away with the 148?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea 148 would be fine prob, do they have a 151? and anyways whats your body size?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> admittance to being a lazy nonsearching bum fail


Admitting to being a lazyass doesn't excuse it...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> yea 148 would be fine prob, do they have a 151? and anyways whats your body size?


body size? im 155 lbs.


----------

